# Karen : "Black women need to be put in their place!"



## Melaninme (Jul 29, 2021)

_








						A Black Man Defends Black Women Against a Random 'Karen' Who Thinks They're Ruining the Country and Should Be Put In Their Place: 'So She's Racist and Envious'
					

News of white women meddling in the business of Black people has made headlines once again after a Black man from California garnered praise from people




					atlantablackstar.com
				



_


----------



## Peppermynt (Jul 30, 2021)

Atlanta? Yeah she mad at Stacey lol. Well, stay mad!


----------



## Black Ambrosia (Jul 30, 2021)

The irony is that Black women have not yet run this country. Everything she’s unhappy about happened under the control and watch of white men.


----------



## frizzy (Jul 30, 2021)

She mad that porcelain skin is going out of style!  

She was trying to pick him up thinking he would sit there and bash Black women with her before her drunk arse invited him back to her old "B" mama's house to bone. Then cry  "foul" once she sobered up, ruining yet another Black life. Disgusting!


----------



## frizzy (Jul 30, 2021)

Black Ambrosia said:


> The irony is that Black women have not yet run this country. Everything she’s unhappy about happened under the control and watch of white men.


She knows that if the playing field becomes even, she and those like her will have to take their seat where they belong.


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 30, 2021)

frizzy said:


> She mad that porcelain skin is going out of style!


 #Truth

She and the rest of her porcelain kind are bigly mad.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 30, 2021)

Random thoughts in the order I'm typing them.

1. His order sounds disgusting. 
2. Why is the only defense of black woman that we're strong when that ain't even the topic?
3. Drunk people are a wealth of free truth that you won't likely get anywhere else. 
4. Maybe it's the weight in her face but she looks Asian to me.
5. Why is every bit of nonsense viral?


----------



## kcbelle925 (Jul 30, 2021)

Crackers Phinn said:


> Random thoughts in the order I'm typing them.
> 
> 1*. *His order sounds disgusting.
> 2. Why is the only defense of black woman that we're strong when that ain't even the topic?
> ...


That sounded interesting. But I love it that the server offered to make his drink strong. Because she knew he was about to deal with some nonsense.

I agree, I am so over the "black women are strong." I carry on like a delicate flower. 

She does look Asian I thought so when she mentioned the porcelain skin. But then when she said blue eyes and yellow hair I wasn't so sure.


----------



## nysister (Jul 30, 2021)

She needs to worry about a bra to hike up those tiddies and stop worrying about the amazing and unstoppable force that is Black women in America.


----------



## kimpaur (Jul 30, 2021)

My immediate reaction to the video:
We must be doing something right if white folks is shook 
I’m completely unbothered. Encouraged even.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jul 30, 2021)

kcbelle925 said:


> That sounded interesting. But I love it that the server offered to make his drink strong. Because she knew he was about to deal with some nonsense.
> 
> I agree, I am so over the "black women are strong." I carry on like a delicate flower.
> 
> *She does look Asian I thought so when she mentioned the porcelain skin. But then when she said blue eyes and yellow hair I wasn't so sure.*


I don't know if there are different versions but the kind of seafood Louie I've had is kind of salad in that it's a bed of lettuce with crab and shrimp with thousand island dressing (big mac sauce).  It's a'ight but to add salmon  

I have never heard a white woman from any continent say yellow hair instead of Blonde but maybe this is a new species.


----------



## discodumpling (Aug 11, 2021)

THIS BLACK WOMAN...doesn't have the patience. No grace no mercy for these savages!


----------



## PatDM'T (Aug 11, 2021)

discodumpling said:


> THIS BLACK WOMAN...doesn't have the patience. No grace no mercy for these savages!



Someone said
we don't cuss
out old white
people enough.
I agree.


----------

